# "Quatuor à quatuor à cordes"



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

As most users won't be readily familiar with the work, I have excluded Florent Schmitt's String Quartet (part of my "quatuor à quatuor à cordes") from this poll.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Can't choose, one day is Fauré next day another, so I abstain.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Always Ravel, last is Faure.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Although I love the Debussy quartet it's one of those works I have heard too often and no longer listen to. The Faure is an elusive beast that needs the right performance. So I have chosen the Ravel instead.

I don't know if you know Charles Koechlin's first string quartet (Op. 51), but it is a beauty too.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The Ravel quartet is one of my all time favourites, particularly the 1983 recording by the Chilingirian Quartet.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I don't know if you know Charles Koechlin's first string quartet (Op. 51), but it is a beauty too.


Oh yes, thanks for reminding me. Koechlin is forever under my radar...


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Although I love the Debussy quartet it's one of those works I have heard too often and no longer listen to. The Faure is an elusive beast that needs the right performance. So I have chosen the Ravel instead.
> 
> I don't know if you know Charles Koechlin's first string quartet (Op. 51), but it is a beauty too.


I like the work very much, but I will take a pass on the second Quartet


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Although I love the Debussy quartet it's one of those works I have heard too often and no longer listen to. The Faure is an elusive beast that needs the right performance. So I have chosen the Ravel instead.
> 
> I don't know if you know Charles Koechlin's first string quartet (Op. 51), but it is a beauty too.


The first two movments I think are quite beautiful, but I find the last hard to get a handle on


----------



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

Faure is very good so that I choose. It is very cool/emotional piece. Faure looking back on his life, it is the last work he made. Very nice. It is only work that is not early (Debussy and Ravel early works for both composers..


----------

